# It Was One Helluva Day Yesterday



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll get over it.

















At least the family enjoyed themselves.









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks...............................









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! And to think....if it hadn't been for your broad shoulders and self-sacrifice, that could have been any one of us.... Thanks, John. That could have been really ugly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you got through it unscathed, it looked rough out there...


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

You poor thing! Did it hurt much?


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I Know.... Someone had to do it... You steeled yourself up and stepped forward....

There must be a medal somewhere for this kind of dedication!!

Wes


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> WOW! And to think....if it hadn't been for your broad shoulders and self-sacrifice, that could have been any one of us.... Thanks, John. That could have been really ugly


 Ditto...Judi would you pass me a tissue...sniff, sniff poor guy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

U R the H2O man!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Next time you are in such dire straights, please call me for assistance.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

John,

Who forced you to endure this......

We must know!!! I will call the authorities!!!

It must be terrible out there......

I hope you have a better day today!

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It takes discipline to put others first.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I feel so sorry for you.

*NOT!*

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, just looking at the pictures wore me out. How did you handle such a task. I need another beer, but which one? Decisions, decisions......

Looks great! Have a good time!
Carl


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't tell me, the beer was probably around 55 degrees instead of the perfect 45 F. Oh the inhumanity of it all!! I don't think I could have endured the agony! You are better person than I.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

azthroop said:


> Don't tell me, the beer was probably around 55 degrees instead of the perfect 45 F. Oh the inhumanity of it all!! I don't think I could have endured the agony! You are better person than I.
> 
> Jim and Sandy


That would depend on the beer of course.









Beer Temperature Serving Guide

Sorry, it's the zymurgist in me, speaking of which, I need to go get a batch of yeast going for our next brew.
See Ya!
Carl


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you make that a quadruple IPA please?


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

h2oman said:


> Can you make that a quadruple IPA please?


Sorry, this week is an Alder smoked porter.

Quad IPA, is that grain alcohol with hops in it?







my double came in at about 12% ABV a quad would peel paint!









Cheers
Carl


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You could dry hop it on the pour.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great John








Nice pics also

Don


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

John,
It's not often we get to witness such self sacrifice. We wouldn't expect you to do it a second time, so, please call us. We too will be unselfish and take one for the team!


----------

